# Sound issue [solved]

## vermot

Hi,

I've been browsing this forum and google for the last 2 hours without any luck.

I can't get my sound to work.

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

```
 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.                                        [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your   [ ok ]
```

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                49024  0 

snd_timer              20104  1 snd_seq

snd_seq_device          7188  1 snd_seq

snd                    44720  3 snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

vmnet                  25440  13 

vmmon                1822508  0 

soundcore               7200  1 snd

nvidia               6997460  24 
```

Anyone got any idea whats going wrong?Last edited by vermot on Thu Feb 28, 2008 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

vermot,

Your /etc/modules.d/alsa file is trying to load the Creative Labs emu10k1 sound driver kernel module, not snd-intel-hda, which you need for your sound chip.

Your next step is to edit that file to fic it.

----------

## vermot

You're a true savior in the dark *bows*

I forgot all about the modules.d file. Thanks a bunch :D

----------

